# Does anyone remember Dev Hardware Forums?



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

I used to post messages at "http://www.devhardware.com/forums/". I was quite active there and even folded as part of their team. I left for a few years but when I returned there was nobody posting anymore. The forum website is gone now. At some point somebody took over the URL "http://www.devhardware.com" and has tech info there. I also found the following Facebook page "https://www.facebook.com/Dev-Hardware-327037467372324/". I suspect the Facebook page has some tie to the original forum website because they show the same logo as shown below:









Here is the Wayback Machine record of when the website was archived. It was archived from 2004-2019.









Here is a screenshot from the Wayback Machine of the website in 2019. Note there hadn't been much activity in maybe 5 years. Also note the same logo as the Facebook page,


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Over the years I've seen tech forums come and go. Various reasons.

TSG has shown a resilience few achieve.
Some things have changed since I joined ~20 years ago ( different account ) but it's focus remains the same.
A help site.
TSG does well in providing it.

:up:

I'd like to be here another 20.


----------

